

Program learns to recognize rough sketches of objects - a_w
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/09/program-learns-to-recognize-rough-sketches-of-objects/

======
enfilade
Here is a link (PDF) to the paper:

[http://cybertron.cg.tu-
berlin.de/eitz/pdf/2012_siggraph_clas...](http://cybertron.cg.tu-
berlin.de/eitz/pdf/2012_siggraph_classifysketch.pdf)

